# Best tattoo parlour in bris



## nagini-baby (Aug 22, 2011)

Title says it all. Were should people stay away from n were is worth the money


----------



## Chrisy (Aug 22, 2011)

Vision Skin tattoo in Lawnton is a really good place to go and I am totally happy with their prices and quality and the staff are really great. Havent really heard any where bad so to speak.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Aug 22, 2011)

Slightly off topic - but i got a tattoo done by an nz (he was from auckland) guy in woodridge/Logan, Kingston rd I think? (it's was about 4yrs ago) he was just filling in, he was absolutely brilliant, am trying to find him, the only thing I remember him saying is he usually works in loganholme, have not found any places there so hopefully someone on this thread can help????


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 22, 2011)

I tried to get a tatt but the tattooist said I was too pretty


----------



## AirCooled (Aug 22, 2011)

Voodoo Tattoo,Loganholme


----------



## nagini-baby (Aug 22, 2011)

is there anywere reputable in either ipswich or bris west/south as im familiar with these areas and i dont have a car but know the public transport over that way


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Aug 22, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't even touch the tattoo parlour under the Auto One in Ipswich. They're well known for certain... outbreaks... 

Anyway. 

There's one on Queen Street mall that's incredibly expensive, but top quality for Japanese style tattoos. Sacred Skin at Stones Corner is pretty good too, I can't remember the name of the older artist there, but he does everything free hand and it's just stunning. Ultimate Image isn't too bad (Ipswich). 

Still, never just walk in with a design and say "I want this. Do et naow." Talk to the artist and see their portfolio.

Edit: Pretty sure his name is Tony


----------



## briiiziii (Aug 23, 2011)

True love tattoo at Sherwood is pretty good.
I got mine done in the city at Wildside tattoo by jake and he is very good


----------



## Joker (Aug 23, 2011)

Immortal images at Manly are very good, as is heaven & hell at Cleveland, the one near the gabba isn't to bad either.


----------



## gozz (Aug 23, 2011)

Don Johnson....is the only one i go to now days


----------



## davies.ads (Aug 23, 2011)

Bernie the owner of wild at heart tattoo in the city is an absolute gun..
Would definitely recommend his work.


----------



## ravan (Aug 23, 2011)

my boyfriend just got a new one at sacred skin in stones corner


----------



## sammie-leigh (Aug 23, 2011)

tony oliver is the guy from sacred skin,he does free-hand drawings, he is an amazing artist. Sacred skin is good, there are some great artists there at both the stones corner shop and the greenslopes one.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 23, 2011)

any of these tattooist you guys have mentioned do realistic tattoos of snakes?? I haven't heard back from Spoonman in SA, so I'm looking for one up here who can tattoo realistic snake tats, and also draw up a personalised tattoo.
Any in Brisbane/Ipswich that would do that..?


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 23, 2011)

I want a B&W Half sleeve with lots of detail, is there any particular artist that you guys know of that could rival the H&H, Miami and LA ink artists in terms of quality? Don't care about price. It's going to be on me for life, I want it perfect. I am even considering going over there and getting it done for my 21'st.


----------



## Australis (Aug 24, 2011)

Sam Clark Tattoos…
sam clark tattoo
Sam Clark Tattoos - Tattoo Artists.org

Edit:
Opps... forgot hes SEQ not Bris. 
But if your going to deface your body, might be worth the drive.


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 24, 2011)

Australis said:


> Sam Clark Tattoos…
> sam clark tattoo
> Sam Clark Tattoos - Tattoo Artists.org
> 
> ...



wow he has done some nice work


----------



## ecosnake (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi I can recommend my one LOL...we are in North Lakes and we are called Scorpion Tattoo and Peircing, Discovery Drive North Lakes. here are some examples of the tattoos i do.


----------



## Erebos (Aug 24, 2011)

ecosnake said:


> Hi I can recommend my one LOL...we are in North Lakes and we are called Scorpion Tattoo and Peircing, Discovery Drive North Lakes. here are some examples of the tattoos i do.


 
Nice work there mate. You should be proud of the quality that they are. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## snakeman478 (Aug 24, 2011)

Westside tattoo at West End. Matt is awesome but will probably have a 6-12 month waiting list


----------



## Suenstu (Aug 24, 2011)

Sacred Skin Greenslopes & Stones Corner. They rock. Matt Bom is THE BEST, be prepared to have to wait a little to get in with him, but it's worth it. I don't think I'd go to anyone else now.
Depends what style you like and what you're after. They have a few different guys (and gals) who are awesome in their own right. Josh is another awesome dude who does a bit of a different style that is very popular, he's featured in lots of tatt publications.
Regardless of where you're thinking of going, I would recommend doing your research, looking at their portfolios, actually going into the shop to see if it's clean etc.


----------



## Tonic-Reptiles (Aug 30, 2011)

Not in Bris, but worth the drive.

Skin FX on the Gold Coast. prices range, $160 - $180 maybe more.
Tony Ranger and Paul Baniff both work there.


----------



## Suenstu (Aug 30, 2011)

Sacred skin! Sacred skin!!!




(hmmm, hope that pix worked. Haven't quite worked out Tapatalk....


----------



## nagini-baby (Aug 30, 2011)

ooh like the dragon.. nice detail


----------



## darkangel (Aug 30, 2011)

Koolsville Studios - Little Mick, Brisbane, Qld, Australia
they do great work and are often booked out for ages so i guess that says they are pretty popular. i know of a lot of ppl who have gone there are were over the moon about the job done. they are at brendale, nth bris


----------



## adelherper (Aug 31, 2011)

true love tattoo in sherwood
westside 
and black throne and my top piks


----------

